# Scared dog



## catken (Jul 8, 2011)

I am sure this has been discussed several times. I am new to this forum. My dog will not let anyone groom her with a clippers. She just goes crazy. Last time I had her groomed they had to sedate her which I feel is just wrong and refuse to do again. Please advise. Ken


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Sounds like you need to train her for grooming.

How old is she? are you able to brush her? what breed?


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

My dog will not allow herself to be groomed either. So I do all her grooming - and I am not a groomer by any means - I don't cut anyone's hair. But I started to learn so that she wouldn't have mats and and a heavy undercoat while we desensitized her to grooming. Can she go to the groomers yet? no. Is she groomed. yes. Does the grooming look like she was done professionally. sometimes. 
I would say it's time to pick up some bare min. grooming skills of your own so you can work with your dog to get her used to everything. 
I also have found a product that attaches clipper blades to a pair of scissors instead of actual clippers so the noise and machine is gone. I plan on purchasing some (they have rave reviews). She dislikes the sound of clippers but has no problem with scissors. Perhaps something like that to adjust your dog to being trimmed, then reintroduce the clippers as more training rituals instead of trying to groom her with the clippers right away (so that if you don't actually get any grooming done with them your dog's coat will not be neglected). 
I think the clippers will be more about training and perhaps scissors what you actually (or the groomer) use in the mean time - at least I think you can use scissors for about anything - but I'm not an actual groomer - I've just come up with a solution that works for me and my dog's.


----------



## catken (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replies: She is not afraid of the clippers until you turn them on. Even then she will sniff around them if I bribe here with a treat placed next to the clippers. But as soon as I hold her and bring the noisy clippers toward her, she freaks out. I just ordered a pair of those scaredy scissors and we'll see how that goes.


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

how old is she? when did you first start introducing grooming to her?


----------

